# 625 & Harmony 659



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

I recently purchased a DVR 625. I am curious about whether or not the Harmony 659 provides full functionality with the standard remote(s) provided with the 625. I (my wife) would like the ability to "automate" turning the equipment based on her viewing wishes and not having to use three remotes to watch a DVD as she does now or be able to control both tuners on the 625 (pip, etc).

Also, are there other remotes that are as easily programable as the Harmony 659 that are less expensive?

Any help would be appreciated.

Doug


----------



## irs009 (Oct 1, 2006)

The One for All URC8910 will operate anything. Should cost about $20 and includes learning and macros. It can also be programmed with your computer. Please check this forum link. I'm not allowed to post the link, but you can mail me for the link at irs009 (at)netscapedotcom. You can also buy the remote at this Forum. If you want to google this use keywords 'JP1 Remotes'.

It's an 8 device remote, I control all of the functions of my DVR625 with this remote.

Jack


----------



## irs009 (Oct 1, 2006)

That^ was my fifth post so now I can post the link, I hope!

Jack

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/index.php?sid=4f136e8adea927ea65f82c0f3f966671


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I use a 659 with my 625 and am very happy with it. It took me 2 or 3 times to get it set up the way I wanted it but now I'm satisfied. It takes care of my 625, Hitachi TV, Yamaha A/V, Sony DVD player, JVC CD player as well as a ReplayTV, Dish 311 and a Toshiba TV in the bedroom. Remotecentral has a Logitech Harmony forum that is very helpful for beginners at http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/list.cgi


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

Thank you! I'll check out the sites.

Doug


----------



## PurpleRedbird (Jan 6, 2006)

I have the Harmony 670 and love it. I have it controlling my 501, 625-TV1, DVD, TV, XBOX360, and Stereo Receiver. Works great. I did have some issues teaching it the 501 codes, but ultimately got it to work.


----------

